# '05 e46 satellite radio 325i



## danambrose (Nov 15, 2006)

I just bought an '05 325i. It has a factory antennae on the roof that is the same color as the car and I believe is a Satellite antennae? What do I need to add Satellite to the car? Any suggestions or advice would be great. I also have an I pod adapter in the glove box....works great! This car does not have the HK system. Thanks for your help Dan


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

Visit www.europeanautosource.com


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2006)

You need:

http://www.bavariansoundwerks.com/product.php/II=505/_cid=301


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

danambrose said:


> I just bought an '05 325i. It has a factory antennae on the roof that is the same color as the car and I believe is a Satellite antennae? What do I need to add Satellite to the car? Any suggestions or advice would be great. I also have an I pod adapter in the glove box....works great! This car does not have the HK system. Thanks for your help Dan


That is your BMW Assist. There is a separate antenna included for Sirius.

Here is the kit you need:

*Sirius Satellite Radio - e46 3-series/M3 Coupe & Sedan*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?products_id=272

This includes one year of Sirius service and is an easy DIY. Feel free to contact me directly if you have any specific questions on the system.


----------



## SRD (Nov 28, 2006)

I would like to get my wife a portable Sirrus radio so she can take it into work with her, yet also connect it in some way to her car sound system ('06 325i). Will the listed items do this, or is this just a system that connects the onboard radio to sat radio? She spends far more time at work than she does in her car.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

SRD said:


> I would like to get my wife a portable Sirrus radio so she can take it into work with her, yet also connect it in some way to her car sound system ('06 325i). Will the listed items do this, or is this just a system that connects the onboard radio to sat radio? She spends far more time at work than she does in her car.


If you're going the portable route, all you need is an AUX connection:

*Auxiliary Audio Input - e46 Business CD*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?cPath=67_69_145&products_id=293


----------



## SRD (Nov 28, 2006)

tom @ eas said:


> If you're going the portable route, all you need is an AUX connection:
> 
> *Auxiliary Audio Input - e46 Business CD*
> http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?cPath=67_69_145&products_id=293


Thanks. Since I do not get to drive my wife's car very often, where do I find the connection outlet in the car?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

SRD said:


> Thanks. Since I do not get to drive my wife's car very often, where do I find the connection outlet in the car?


The stock radio will need to be removed, this will plug directly in the back. We give full instructions with the kit.


----------

